# PMV 300 to visa 820



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping to get advice of how to do the next step of applying for visa 820 after marrying my fiancée who came here on pmv 300 Especially keen to hear from those who came from the Philippines or their partners.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hoping to get advice of how to do the next step of applying for visa 820 after marrying my fiancée who came here on pmv 300 Especially keen to hear from those who came from the Philippines or their partners.


Hi Aussieboy, suggest you search for a past thread started by medoes where she shared an outline of her 820 submission. It was quite comprehensive. If you have any other questions, I'd be glad to help ... if I know the answer, that is. 

Merry Christmas to you and to your fiancee.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aussieboy - it's basically the same process as before. Fill out the forms, include some recent Forms 888 (at least two from citizens or PR), provide evidence of your marriage (wedding pics, certificate [not the decorative one the celebrant issues you, but the official government one}, and that's pretty much it. No new medicals or police checks unless they ask for them, which isn't likely.


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Aussieboy - it's basically the same process as before. Fill out the forms, include some recent Forms 888 (at least two from citizens or PR), provide evidence of your marriage (wedding pics, certificate [not the decorative one the celebrant issues you, but the official government one}, and that's pretty much it. No new medicals or police checks unless they ask for them, which isn't likely.


Hi college girl. You're the only one I can think of right now who might can answer my queries. Please bear with me. thank you in advance for addressing my queries. Firstly, is there a difference between Provisional visa from Temporary Visa? Secondly, our marriage under cs 300 is planned to be made this January 2014, is it possible we can apply immediately for sc 820/801? Third, my police clearance which I used in sc 300 application will expire in the mid of february, would it likely that the immig will ask a new police check? Lastly, where can i inquire about the free English Language Learning for emigrant like me?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi college girl. You're the only one I can think of right now who might can answer my queries. Please bear with me. thank you in advance for addressing my queries. Firstly, is there a difference between Provisional visa from Temporary Visa? Secondly, our marriage under cs 300 is planned to be made this January 2014, is it possible we can apply immediately for sc 820/801? Third, my police clearance which I used in sc 300 application will expire in the mid of february, would it likely that the immig will ask a new police check? Lastly, where can i inquire about the free English Language Learning for emigrant like me?


Hi Mrs. Woody.  Yes, there is a difference between a temporary visa and a provisional one. A temporary visa allows you to stay in the country for a set period of time and then you have to leave. A provisional visa like the PMV allows you to enter the country on your provisional visa, but then directly (eventually) leads to permanent residency if all conditions of the visa continue to be met.

You can apply ASAP after your wedding ceremony, but keep in mind you'll have to apply for a copy of your government-issued wedding certificate (NOT the decorative one your celebrant will give you) and I believe that takes a month or so (not sure). During that month, though, that will give you time to also gather evidence of your combined household and financial lives, if you don't already have enough of that.

It's possible but not likely that they will ask for a new police check. Generally they don't for PMV-to-820 applications.

I don't have the answer to your last question, sorry.


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Collegegirl for untirely responding to my queries.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Mrs. Woody.
> 
> It's possible but not likely that they will ask for a new police check. Generally they don't for PMV-to-820 applications.
> 
> I don't have the answer to your last question, sorry.


Hi Mrs Woody
Given your written ability demonstrated here I doubt that the free English lessons will be of much good to you but to answer your question. Go to page 39 http://www.immi.gov.au/living-in-australia/values/book/english/lia_english_full.pdf

though for quick reference
If your English is less than 'functional', you may be entitled to free English language lessons
under the Adult Migrant English Programme (AMEP).
On arrival, contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's inquiry line, for more information about
your eligibility and local AMEP service provider. Please note that if eligible, you must register for English
classes within three months of being granted permanent residence if you are onshore, or within three months
of arrival if you are offshore.
Contact details:
Telephone: 131 881
Online: Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP).
Other Australian Government English language tuition programmes
There are three other Australian Government English language tuition programmes, all administered by the
Department of Education, Science and Training.


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

I'm grateful to your responses Collegegirl and Aussieboy. @ Aussieboy, will certainly have a look to the link that you have provided.

To Collegegirl, the primary reason I asked about the difference between provisional and temporary is that I have an eight year old son that we wish to get into school this February in a public school. The administration fee is too dear. However, I have read the DEC International : Temporary Residents Program - DEC International, it is indicated there that a temporary resident will be exempted to pay the administration fee if he is related ( son or step son) to an Australian citizen and/or Permanent resident. I'm crossing my finger that our marriage certificate after our wedding this January (under Visa sc 300) will be accepted as proof of his link to my husband-to-be while we prepare to lodge the Visa 820/801.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

hey Mrs woody
At the same link as I provided before
English as
a second language - New Arrivals (ESL-NA) programme for school aged children. For more information see
dest.gov.au.
Interpreting and


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> hey Mrs woody
> At the same link as I provided before
> English as
> a second language - New Arrivals (ESL-NA) programme for school aged children. For more information see
> ...


Thank you Aussieboy. I hope you don't mind I will have to add another query. This time it is realted to getting medicare under sc 300, is it possible? ; Another is the Tax number, is it possible too? I remember there is a particular government agency other than.ATO where we can get the tax file ber or tax return. ( please correct me. Or please educate me more on tgis) With regards to opening bank account, when will we can 
One? What are the requirements did you submit? Thanks again


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

You can get a tax file number by filling out a form online with the ATO, you can do this straight away in Australia (you don't need to be PR). All banks will allow you to open an account with 100 points of ID - passport and Medicare card/credit card/foreign licence should do it. You need an address but you don't need proof of your address.


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

THank you Tulauras for your information.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mrs Woody
Medicare is not possible under PMV300, you can apply after you submit visa 820. Yes it is easy to get a tax file number on pmv 300 on line use this link as it is better than the standard ATO link www.ira.ato.gov.au and then look for TFN for Non-residents. Once given a tax file number it will be the same even after you marry/divorce etc.
If you open a bank account within the first 6 weeks of arriving in Australia, all you need is your passport (we did this at the commonwealth bank) or after 6 weeks you will need the full 100 points of identification (not so easy for someone new to the country)


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

thank you Aussie boy for responding. I will take note of the ira.ato.gov and the timing of opening a bank.account.


----------



## dplunkd (Nov 23, 2013)

*PMV 300 to 820*

I'm from Seattle and my fiance lives in Melbourne. We're 3 months into the PMV 300 application, which has not been approved as of yet. I have a few random questions about the transition to a 820 Visa. 
1. Once I move to Australia on the PMV 300, do I receive Medicare on the PMV 300 or will that be after the 820? I was under the impression that I could apply for Medicare right after I enter Australia.
2. The PMV 300 is for 9 months. Does the 820 have to be granted within that 9 months? If not, how long can I stay on the 300? The 820 can take 6-8 months.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

dplunkd said:


> I'm from Seattle and my fiance lives in Melbourne. We're 3 months into the PMV 300 application, which has not been approved as of yet. I have a few random questions about the transition to a 820 Visa.
> 1. Once I move to Australia on the PMV 300, do I receive Medicare on the PMV 300 or will that be after the 820? I was under the impression that I could apply for Medicare right after I enter Australia.
> 2. The PMV 300 is for 9 months. Does the 820 have to be granted within that 9 months? If not, how long can I stay on the 300? The 820 can take 6-8 months.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


1. You aren't eligible for Medicare on a PMV 300 unless you are from a country that has reciprocal health coverage (e.g. UK, Ireland, Belgium, etc. - USA does not have reciprocal health coverage). But once you apply for the 820 visa you can take a copy of the acknowledgement letter to Medicare and apply.

2. You must apply for the 820 before the PMV expires. Once you apply, you will be granted a Bridging Visa A which will take effect when the 300 expires and will allow you to remain in Australia while the 820 is being processed. The BVA also gives you full working rights.


----------



## dplunkd (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> 1. You aren't eligible for Medicare on a PMV 300 unless you are from a country that has reciprocal health coverage (e.g. UK, Ireland, Belgium, etc. - USA does not have reciprocal health coverage). But once you apply for the 820 visa you can take a copy of the acknowledgement letter to Medicare and apply.
> 
> 2. You must apply for the 820 before the PMV expires. Once you apply, you will be granted a Bridging Visa A which will take effect when the 300 expires and will allow you to remain in Australia while the 820 is being processed. The BVA also gives you full working rights.


Regarding #2, actually, you can still lodge your 820 application after your 300 expired. But the application fee going to be higher.

Generally, from 300 to 820 is a relatively easier process and the processing time is shorter compare to you only apply for 820.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Wouldn't he be unlawful if his pmv expired and he had not yet lodged his 820? I thought u had to lodge 820 before pmv expired? ( happy to be corrected if I wrong as we will be lodging after we marry in march and his pmv expires may


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - you HAVE to lodge your 820 before your PMV expires, otherwise you'd find yourself unlawfully in the country. Generally, though, PMV-to-820 applications take anywhere from a few days (sometimes even same day!) to just a few weeks, so you probably won't even need to be on a bridging visa very long at all, even if you wait until the last minute to apply (but why would you do that?)

And as said above, you're not Medicare-eligible until you apply for the 820.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

ok, so I am here on a PMV and sent in my app 1 week ago for the 820...if the app is approved does that mean i become a "permanent resident" or i have to wait to become one? so confusing??????????lol


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

rhodered said:


> ok, so I am here on a PMV and sent in my app 1 week ago for the 820...if the app is approved does that mean i become a "permanent resident" or i have to wait to become one? so confusing??????????lol


Hi rhodered,

Providing there are no problems with your 820/801 application, a decision should be made pretty quickly, usually (but not always) within a month or so.

The reason it's called 820/801 is because there are two visas included in the 1 application.

820 is a temporary visa with 'infinite' stay period, which means you can stay here as long as your relationship remains genuine and until such time that Immigration contacts you for the next step.
801 is when you get granted PR. That is 2 years after you are granted the 820 as above.

So in summary, you come to Australia on the 300, get married, apply for the 820/801, receive the temporary part (820) of the visa, wait 2 years and then Immigration will ask for proof that you are still in your relationship, then if you can provide that they will grant you PR. In a nutshell, if you were granted the 820 today, you would be eligible for PR (801) on 30th December 2015.

While on the 820/temporary, you are eligible for access to Medicare and to study in the domestic fee schedule. (ie. you aren't treated as an international student).

You can work and study as much as you want, but you may find it harder to get jobs if employers know you're on a temporary visa. Just keep your eye out and don't stop looking, there is work out there if you aren't too fussy!


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

Hi evryone my query is about getting a Tax File Number (TFN) while on Visa SC 300. Are we eligible to get a TFN? Other than it is use to open a joint account, what else are its uses.. I read the link iar.ato.gov.au and explain that to my fiance but he insisted I cannot get a TFN because Visa 300 is not a permanent residence visa. Please anyone, help me understand.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes u can. Anyone can get a tax file no and if u are working u must have one


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

I JUST got approved my bridging visa A...litterally 15 minutes ago...hope the 820 gets approved soon!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As chicken999 said you MUST get a TFN if you are going to be working. You have 28 days when you start working to get one. If you do not then your employer will withhold 46.5% of your wage .... that is alot of money!!!!

Also when you do your tax return after 30 June just remember that there is a difference between resident for tax purposes and resident for immigration purposes.

Also when you lodge your tax return after 30 June as this will be your first tax return you will be required to lodge it via paper. You can only use etax if you have lodged atleast 1 tax return previously.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

rhodered said:


> I JUST got approved my bridging visa A...litterally 15 minutes ago...hope the 820 gets approved soon!


Congrats, that's awesome news. Still a lot of waiting on the road ahead though


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mish said:


> Also when you do your tax return after 30 June just remember that there is a difference between resident for tax purposes and resident for immigration purposes.


Correct, when it comes to lodging your tax return you are a resident FOR tax purposes, not a foreign resident.


Mish said:


> Also when you lodge your tax return after 30 June as this will be your first tax return you will be required to lodge it via paper. You can only use etax if you have lodged atleast 1 tax return previously.


That's sort of incorrect. I remember when we tried to submit my wife's first tax return this year, it was all completed in eTax, but she had to print out the whole tax return and mail it to the ATO for processing. The refund was put into our bank account 2 weeks later. This coming financial year she will be able to do it all online.

So it's not entirely true that you can't use eTax, you can - but the very first one must be mailed off. There's no need to go to the newsagent and get a 'Tax Pack'. In fact I would have been a child or early teenager the last time I saw someone filling out one of those old beasts, and I'm almost 30 now


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> I remember when we tried to submit my wife's first tax return this year, it was all completed in eTax, but she had to print out the whole tax return and mail it to the ATO for processing. The refund was put into our bank account 2 weeks later.
> 
> So it's not entirely true that you can't use eTax, you can - but the very first one must be mailed off. There's no need to go to the newsagent and get a 'Tax Pack'. In fact I would have been a child or early teenager the last time I saw someone filling out one of those old beasts, and I'm almost 30 now


That is what I meant ... you can't use etax to LODGE it, therefore it is a paper application even though you use etax because it is printed on paper. I know someone that use the paper application cause he got so frustrated with etax that they actually filled out a tax pack! They smashed their hard drive in frustration lol.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mish said:


> That is what I meant ... you can't use etax to LODGE it, therefore it is a paper application even though you use etax because it is printed on paper. I know someone that use the paper application cause he got so frustrated with etax that they actually filled out a tax pack! They smashed their hard drive in frustration lol.


hahaha, that is scary. I work in IT and unfortunately some people are very scared and frustrated when it comes to computers, so I can imagine the pain they would have endured.

Off topic, but it's great now how we have electronic ways to lodge our tax and complete the census these days, but they still have to keep the paper based versions for those in our community who can't figure out the electronic way to do it.

Anyway, back to the topic!


----------



## mrswooody007 (May 20, 2013)

Mish said:


> As chicken999 said you MUST get a TFN if you are going to be working. You have 28 days when you start working to get one. If you do not then your employer will withhold 46.5% of your wage .... that is alot of money!!!!
> 
> Also when you do your tax return after 30 June just remember that there is a difference between resident for tax purposes and resident for immigration purposes.
> 
> Also when you lodge your tax return after 30 June as this will be your first tax return you will be required to lodge it via paper. You can only use etax if you have lodged atleast 1 tax return previously.


Thank you Mish for the prompt response. May I add too, Do I need to file a tax return after June 30 even if I may not be working yet while on Visa 300? And do I need TFN if I will not be working yet?, And if I will not provide my TFN when we open a bank joint account, will the bank accept the application? Thanks in advance.

To add, congrats to Rhodore. I hope you guys could write down the exact evidences and documents that you have provided in your application for Visa 820/801.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mrswooody007 said:


> Thank you Mish for the prompt response. May I add too, Do I need to file a tax return after June 30 even if I may not be working yet while on Visa 300? And do I need TFN if I will not be working yet?, And if I will not provide my TFN when we open a bank joint account, will the bank accept the application? Thanks in advance.
> 
> To add, congrats to Rhodore. I hope you guys could write down the exact evidences and documents that you have provided in your application for Visa 820/801.


Best to get one now even if you don't need it for work. You will need a TFN for a bank account because if it is gaining interest if you don't provide a TFN you will be taxed at the top rate. The bank will accept the application with no TFN just that you will get taxed more on interest earnt.

Have you worked in the Philippines since 1 July 2013? If you have because you will be a resident for tax purposes you will need to lodge a tax return and declare all world wide income. You will also need to lodge a tax return even if you are earning interest from a bank account ... anything over $1 I believe.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Another thing I just noticed is that you can now apply online for a TFN, even if you hold a foreign passport. You still need to go into Australia Post and show your ID, but the actual application can be done online.

More info here: Apply for a TFN on the web | Australian Taxation Office

And yeah, a TFN costs nothing so there is no harm in getting one. It just takes a little bit of your time, which I'm sure you could find if you aren't working just yet  Better to be prepared so that when you do get a job, it's all ready to go.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Use this link: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

You can just apply online just using your passport and it checks with DIBP to make sure you can. No need to go to Australia Post or ATO to show your ID.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mish said:


> Use this link: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> You can just apply online just using your passport and it checks with DIBP to make sure you can. No need to go to Australia Post or ATO to show your ID.


Wow, that's great. Since when was the government in the business of making life easy for new migrants? It's always been the complete opposite IMO 

Thumbs up!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> Wow, that's great. Since when was the government in the business of making life easy for new migrants? It's always been the complete opposite IMO
> 
> Thumbs up!


They have actually had this for quite awhile from what I have heard. I think maybe 3 or 4 years???

On the plus side apparently DIAC system talks to the ATO so they can make TFN's inactive of people who have left Australia so nobody steals the TFN or they can't sell the TFN when they are leaving Australia.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mish said:


> They have actually had this for quite awhile from what I have heard. I think maybe 3 or 4 years???
> 
> On the plus side apparently DIAC system talks to the ATO so they can make TFN's inactive of people who have left Australia so nobody steals the TFN or they can't sell the TFN when they are leaving Australia.


Ahh ok, well that makes sense. Maybe I didn't see this when we went through this process with my 'fiance' at the time 

It's good news for anyone else who needs a TFN that has recently arrived in Australia though.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> Ahh ok, well that makes sense. Maybe I didn't see this when we went through this process with my 'fiance' at the time
> 
> It's good news for anyone else who needs a TFN that has recently arrived in Australia though.


Well, we all know that the ATO website is not the easiest website to navigate, but has gotten alot better of recently since they upgraded it .


----------



## toochling (Jun 13, 2013)

I filed my tax return using the e-tax and it's my first time to file tax here in Australia since I am a returning resident, I didn't print anything whatsoever, I just used the online lodgement and filed it right there, paid the required fees and received my rebates within 2-3 weeks, it was very easy. Also, when I arrived here in Perth, I got my TFN online without having any work (I registered right away while applying for work)


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

toochling said:


> paid the required fees and received my rebates within 2-3 weeks,


What fees???

eTax is a software program that you download from the ATO website. It is free. You don't pay any fees.
If you paid fees, it's likely that you used a private accounting firm named http://www.etax.com.au/

You should not get them mixed up. You don't have to pay to lodge your tax return. If you choose to use an accountant, that's up to you, but you are not required to pay a single cent.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> What fees???


I highly doubt he used etax. There is an accounting company called etax and he probably lodged through them and paid them the fees. Alot of people you to the etax accounting firm not realising that it is different etax from the ATO.


----------



## toochling (Jun 13, 2013)

BonezAU said:


> What fees???


The online fees of around $90++ for the lodgement instead of paying $120++ if you are going to hire an accountant.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

toochling said:


> The online fees of around $90++ for the lodgement instead of paying $120++ if you are going to hire an accountant.


You didn't use etax!! Etax if FREE. You use someone to lodge your tax return which is different to etax from the ATO website.


----------



## toochling (Jun 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> I highly doubt he used etax. There is an accounting company called etax and he probably lodged through them and paid them the fees. Alot of people you to the etax accounting firm not realising that it is different etax from the ATO.


Here is the site that I used. Most of my Australian co workers used this etax as well. It is way cheaper than most accountants.

Etax 2013 Online Tax Return | Etax Accountants | Etax.com.au


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

toochling said:


> Here is the site that I used. Most of my Australian co workers used this etax as well. It is way cheaper than most accountants.
> 
> Etax 2013 Online Tax Return | Etax Accountants | Etax.com.au


That is not the etax we are talking about. We are talking about etax from ATO which is: e-tax | Australian Taxation Office

You did not use etax which requires you have lodged previously to use etax.

If you are just have a simple tax return (salary and wages) there is no reason that you should have to pay someone to do your tax return, you should be able to do it for free using etax from ATO.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Mish said:


> I highly doubt he used etax. There is an accounting company called etax and he probably lodged through them and paid them the fees. Alot of people you to the etax accounting firm not realising that it is different etax from the ATO.


That is miss leading and they really shouldn't be allowed to do that


----------



## toochling (Jun 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> That is not the etax we are talking about. We are talking about etax from ATO which is: e-tax | Australian Taxation Office
> 
> You did not use etax which requires you have lodged previously to use etax.
> 
> If you are just have a simple tax return (salary and wages) there is no reason that you should have to pay someone to do your tax return, you should be able to do it for free using etax from ATO.


Oh! Didn't realize that there is actually a real "e-tax" since I am new here in Oz as well. Sorry for the mix up guys and thanks for the info!


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

missmontie said:


> That is miss leading and they really shouldn't be allowed to do that


I know, but unfortunately etax.com.au has been around for longer than the ATO's etax.

There have been stories in the media about it over the years encouraging people not to get them mixed up, but some still do.

Just tried to google 'etax' and guess what the first result is? The ATO site is 2nd.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

missmontie said:


> That is miss leading and they really shouldn't be allowed to do that


Exactly! I am really surprised that the ATO allows them to call themselves etax accountants .... very misleading for new immigrants (and residents and citizens who do not know) who do not know that etax is a free.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Mish said:


> Exactly! I am really surprised that the ATO allows them to call themselves etax accountants .... very misleading for new immigrants (and residents and citizens who do not know) who do not know that etax is a free.


Maybe we should have a sticky somewhere in the forum about tax returns - I myself wouldn't know where to start, I've never had to do one!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mish said:


> That is not the etax we are talking about. We are talking about etax from ATO which is: e-tax | Australian Taxation Office
> 
> You did not use etax which requires you have lodged previously to use etax.
> 
> If you are just have a simple tax return (salary and wages) there is no reason that you should have to pay someone to do your tax return, you should be able to do it for free using etax from ATO.


I filed my first tax return in July 2012 using the ATO etax service. I've never filed a paper return in Austtralia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> I filed my first tax return in July 2012 using the ATO etax service. I've never filed a paper return in Austtralia.


Would be interested to know how you managed to lodge via ATO etax when they ask for the reference number from a previous NOA.

The only other way I know that you "may" be able to lodge is by answering a shared secret question but I thought that was just a recent addition to etax.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mish said:


> Would be interested to know how you managed to lodge via ATO etax when they ask for the reference number from a previous NOA.
> 
> The only other way I know that you "may" be able to lodge is by answering a shared secret question but I thought that was just a recent addition to etax.


I don't remember. It seems to me that I simply went to the ATO website and downloaded it and took it from there. It may have asked me to provide information if I hadn't used the application before, but I don't recall.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi evryone my query is about getting a Tax File Number (TFN) while on Visa SC 300. Are we eligible to get a TFN? Other than it is use to open a joint account, what else are its uses.. I read the link iar.ato.gov.au and explain that to my fiance but he insisted I cannot get a TFN because Visa 300 is not a permanent residence visa. Please anyone, help me understand.


my fiancé on a pmv300 has a TFN


----------

